# Protecting Tattoos



## tylercall88 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just curious on what you all do to protect those tattoos?

I just got into MTB two months ago and just started working on a sleeve (tattoo) a couple months before that. I had my first good wreck the day before I went on a work trip to FL and scraped up my right arm pretty nicely (I'll attach a video haha) which luckily is not the arm I started with. If I would've scraped my left arm in the same spot, though, this tattoo would be toast...

I'm thinking about buying a few jerseys for my normal trail riding days, but pads for the days when I plan to really push myself. What are your protection methods??

My wreck is at the beginning for your entertainment!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Long sleeves are about the only thing or some sort of arm covering...neoprene maybe or something lycra/spandex or similar. Honestly...I just don't worry about it. I crash fairly often and I have tattoo sleeves on both arms and even getting scraped up it's never damaged them. I don't do anything to protect them either. I figure if I mess them up...I can get it fixed. 

Fresh ink on the other hand is probably a bit more susceptible but not sure how long is long enough to stop worrying. Ask your artist. But for the general scrapes and abrasions you'll get, don't worry about it. It's deeper lacerations that will damage things.

Nice video BTW.


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

Scars are cooler then tattoos anyway.
Cost less also.

all kidding aside 

Those UV protectant arm skins might be a way to go unless you are wearing real arms pads


----------



## tylercall88 (Feb 5, 2016)

good to know. I'll stop worrying so much, haha. Someone just told me I was gonna scrape them off. I never had tattoos when I was riding BMX/skateboarding, so I never gave a crap with the hundreds of scars from that!


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

XC I wear calf socks to protect my sock, aggressive terrain I wear knee/shin pads to protect my sock


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

tylercall88 said:


> good to know. I'll stop worrying so much, haha. Someone just told me I was gonna scrape them off. I never had tattoos when I was riding BMX/skateboarding, so I never gave a crap with the hundreds of scars from that!


Yeah...like I said...I've scraped mine up plenty of times and no harm. Now I'm sure there's a point where you can go deep enough and mess things up. Or like I said, a cut that goes through the skin layers will definitely mess it up. I have a couple really small scars from shoulder surgery and where the dr. made the incisions the ink it completely gone.


----------



## evan.fiorentino (Feb 23, 2016)

I was actually going the different direction and wondering how my preexisitng/soon be be new scars will effect future ink. 

Also, that park looks sick and good choice of music, luckily you didn't have a Glassjaw.


----------



## tylercall88 (Feb 5, 2016)

I got my tattoo over an old brand (yeah, I was a dumbass, 10 years ago...) on my arm and it doesn't look bad. When the arm was shaved with the fresh ink on it, I could see every little bump of the scar, but once the hair grew back, I don't notice the scar's bumps really. 

And yeah, man! Love me some GJ! Duthie is a blast. You can ride every trail there in one day and it doesn't really have any long DH sections or natural-tech on it, but I've been there like 5 or 6 times now and love the place! Real fun/flowy trails and they've got lots of well-crafted featured. Just working up to being able to hit all of them!


----------



## sjmilin (Apr 7, 2016)

I have sleeves and just always wear long sleeve cycling jerseys (even in the Nevada heat) to protect them from sun damage. 

Have had plenty of scrapes and no damage to any ink...


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

Tattoos are stories not decoration. As such, you can only add stories not take them away.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Ink runs pretty deep. Sun damage is more of an issue. It will fade and change the color of the ink. I always wear long sleeves when I'm out in the sun for this reason. Only thing that has ever damaged my ink was a burn from really hot metal. Even then I'm the only one that would notice it.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Psycho1 said:


> Ink runs pretty deep. Sun damage is more of an issue. It will fade and change the color of the ink. I always wear long sleeves when I'm out in the sun for this reason. Only thing that has ever damaged my ink was a burn from really hot metal. Even then I'm the only one that would notice it.


I use spf 100 on my arms for this reason. I don't worry about the scrapes and scratches. I haven't had one yet that's hurt anything. Only spots that I have damage to my tattoos are one from shoulder surgery. Two little spots where they went in with tools to repair my labrum. And one where I got a pretty good gash on my shin (not bike related) that took like 6 or 8 stitched to close up. Either one easily fixed by the artist if I wanted but I'm not worried about it.


----------

